# Berts Duel line planer board mast for sale



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a 3 foot tall mast with dual line reels which is for bow mounting to control a planer board on both sides of the boat. Bought a new boat and need to install 2 single reel masts. If you need/want more information, please PM me.


----------

